# Frauenpower für die 2. Liga: Der neue Montag mit Esther Sedlaczek, Laura Wontorra und Ruth Hofmann



## Pumi (7 Aug. 2012)

Der Ball rollt wieder! An diesem Wochenende startet die 2. Bundesliga in die neue Saison. Sky überträgt auch 2012/13 alle Spiele der zweithöchsten deutschen Spielklasse live.

Bei den Montagspielen setzt Sky ab sofort auf noch mehr Frauenpower: Esther Sedlaczek, Ruth Hofmann und Laura Wontorra werden jeden Montag aus den Stadien der Zweitligisten berichten. Die 26-jährige Esther Sedlaczek, die bereits in der vergangenen Saison in der 2. Bundesliga im Einsatz war, wird die Zuschauer als Moderatorin durch das Montagspiel begleiten. Die beiden Field-Reporterinnen Laura Wontorra (23) und Ruth Hofmann (26) werden jeweils vor und nach dem Spiel sowie in der Halbzeit auf Stimmenfang gehen. Die drei Damen um Kommentator Roland Evers begrüßen die Zuschauer ab dem 6. August bereits um 19.45 Uhr zum Montagspiel.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Aug. 2012)

Hört sich gut an, Bilder wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Herbertberg (20 Juli 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, wären nicht schlecht



Reicht das? 

Laura Wontorra:


 

Esther Sedlaczek:


 

Ruth Hofmann:


----------



## willis (5 Mai 2014)

schöne drei 


:thx:


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Es sollte ruhig mehr weibliche Berichterstatter beim Sport geben.

:thx: für die Bilder!


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Da lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall zuzuschauen


----------



## fischsuppe78 (5 Dez. 2014)

sehr hübsche Damen


----------



## Maplatini (16 Aug. 2015)

danke super toll


----------



## CelebsInHeelsx (14 Okt. 2015)

3 heiße Frauen! Danke


----------



## jan0815 (28 Mai 2016)

Danke! Bildhübsch! Sehr nette Bilder!


----------



## fupo23 (4 Apr. 2017)

Danke für die tollen Bilder der drei Sportdamen!


----------



## japhi (18 Apr. 2017)

Danke  Super Fotos


----------



## arnie30 (20 Aug. 2017)

Top. Wird spannend.


----------

